# Monark Super Twin best color???



## hemij51 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just wondering what color to paint my Monark Super Twin?? I see alot of black and orange. Is this the most desirable color for these bikes?? The orginal color for mine is the teal and cream. I saw just a peek of a blue and white one, not really sure how it all looks as a whole.. I also saw the pale yellow and cream and I would say that is not a color I would like to see it painted as I am sure most would agree. If you have one love to see some pics. Any sugestions would be helpfull??? Thanks for the space..


----------



## stoney (Nov 23, 2013)

That is a real dilemma. The black and orange as you say is pretty common and does look good. I saw one once all original paint in teal and cream and I tell you it was fantastic. That said, I would do it teal and cream. I would have it done in more of an original paint job. I personally would not go with super high gloss with tons of clear. Just try to get it looking like more of the paint job from that time period--late 40's early 50's. Good luck. Would love to see pics when done.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 23, 2013)

Blue n White!


----------



## hemij51 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks For the help guys keep it comming!!!


----------



## OldRider (Nov 24, 2013)

In my opinion the Monarks had the best color schemes of all the manufacturers. I love that black and orange!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Nov 24, 2013)

*Black and Orange*

Black and Orange is the best way to go!


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 24, 2013)

Teal and Cream !!


----------



## hemij51 (Nov 24, 2013)

Now Im on the fence!!! Black & orange or Teal and Cream?? Some more pics would be great!!


----------



## Oldwirebender (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's my teal and cream one


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 13, 2014)

*monark bicycles*

thats my color gumble green also on the monarks super deluxes used this colour what a super looking bike i like i like from bicycle larry


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

If you are KEEPING it, paint the color you like best! If you are selling it, ck inside BB or fork area to determine the original color and do that.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

there was also a black and white and I think a nasty lemon-lime and black.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Blue n White!




that blue/wht has to be rare.


----------



## Iverider (Mar 13, 2014)

It was a gorgeous bike in person. Took that photo at the Portland meet last year.


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 23, 2014)

Man I love the Super Twin look….how does it ride?

Wayne


----------

